# Let's Jam!



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2010)

OK - it's Friday, you don't have to work for a few days...  What else are you going to do but jam out here on TPF??  

I would post the first one, but I'm afraid I'll just repost the same stuff I always post - so you go first.

Post a link or youtube video to something you like to jam out to on Friday nights!


----------



## thebeatles (Jul 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOuey2_h7oM[/ame]


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice start beatles.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ-rFHQVxZA&feature=related[/ame]


EDIT as requested by cloud.
Background: It 'kin Carlos Santana and Buddy Miles ferchristsake.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have fond memories of this involving mushrooms.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTkVkDMZVGw[/ame]


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, since I'm now in France, I'm going to post mostly french stuff. And since I'm getting older, I'll post older stuff although a lot of the stuff I was listening to back then doesn't exist anywhere on the net

Back in the mid 70's a lot of what passed for rock in France was actually more like Jazz-Rock and I'll start with a band that is still working today and that I hope to see in concert soon. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a73XLkf43-s[/ame]


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Everyone tries to give a bit of background on your posts... Makes life more interesting.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

By the way, if you don't understand what Magma is singing, don't feel bad. It is theit own invented language... LOL


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

This person was of Portuguese origins and back then the portuguese in France were kind of like the Mexicans in the US today. Disliked, unwanted but utterly necessary cheap labor, lol.

Now, this person, Catherine, was pretty alienated because she was french (born in France) and her lyrics were very political although I won't even try and translate. Just enjoy the sound...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nB-DPSvFrmg[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lKJosS_FAY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm going to stay with the live blues on a Friday night for the while.  It's a tradition.  

I first heard this kid (and I mean kid) on my local radio station.  I'm a sustaining member to WSHA in Raleigh.  they have this dude, Stan the BBQ man every Friday from 8-midnight.  It's some of the best blues on a local station anywhere.  Like I said, this kid is for real.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv2UVTXGgDA&feature=related[/ame]​


----------



## Seekwence (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh, happy weekend. All is good in the world!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QNa3nvGsgQ[/ame]


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2010)

WSP

:thumbsup:


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2010)

Awesomness.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIHTwMDK1WE[/ame]


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

You wanna talk white blues? No problem.

A few years back when I lived in TN, I met a couple of musicinas who where involved with Alvin Lee
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPEWwZ7o57I&feature=related[/ame]
and Rory Galagher
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYYbK2sDaJ4[/ame]

Rory had died some time earlier so I never got to meet him. It was kind of a sad time because I love the man's music but that is life.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2010)

OK, I changed my mind - this is awesomeness, lol.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KljFj44plZw[/ame]


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2010)

OMG...

You guys are going to make me stay up all night drinking...  :lmao:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Just recently watched "It might get loud" and that is a hell of a beautiful "documentary." I of course already knew Jimmy Page and the Edge but Jack and his White Stripes were pretty much unknown to me.

Wow, what a discovery. This guy is really great.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OjTspCqvk8[/ame]


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2010)

OK, some of you have probably heard this before, sorry for re-posting it.  Still one of my favorites...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yy4Mh9BCeU[/ame]


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> and Rory Galagher.


Stole my thunder you bastard.  He's got so many good songs, I might pull another one later.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTxB_gIZ5IU[/ame]​


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 16, 2010)

^^^... speaking of ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo[/ame]


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

kundalini said:


> [Stole my thunder you bastard.  He's got so many good songs, I might pull another one later.



Please do. He is worth more than one post.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2010)

Will in a bit, but decided to turn it up a notch.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L41vh23HzS0[/ame]​ 



*EDIT:*
Hell, while I'm at it..... another guudun'​ 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUHy_TfkN38[/ame]​


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

In the meantime, sorry for the younger crowd, I'll post Alvin Lee in what is a amazing performance.

His "I'm going home" from Woodstock:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFpfureaCVs[/ame]


And watch the movie if you haven't yet. God damn it. Lol.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Should I post the entire Woodstock movie?

LOL


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok, one last post for the tired people, lol

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsnUu71Viyo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2010)

oooh, oooh, oooh.... If I can find it ^^^, I'll post it. I got a few of Arlo's that's a blast.


I've switched gears again. For anyone that like some R&R with finess (= great guitar work), I suggest this album. Here's two off it.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb2TGnEKmc0&feature=related[/ame]​ 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcwBxd4TPdA&feature=related[/ame]​


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2010)

Are we getting there yet fellows?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1zsRRt1FWE[/ame]​


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Darn, we're gettin old...

Here's an old gal with a great set of pipes:
xhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjD4eWEUgMM&feature=related

And then, of course, the Lizard King:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHFK1yKfiGo[/ame]

If you're ever this way, let me know, I'll take you visit his grave.


----------



## Skyclad (Jul 17, 2010)

The style(s) of music im into will drastically shift the balance here for the most part. And no, its not rap. (I pretty much dislike all rap/hip hop, and I am very, very picky about what little rap I do like.) And I am not a fan of 60's & 70's music. Not that im against it as I love Zeppelin, can listen to a few Door's songs as well as a few Hendrix and Deep Purple songs, but not enough to be a fan of them really. Sorry to those that enjoy that era of music, its just something I never got into.

But I digress, so here are a few songs I like...

This is one I recently came across and I love it. Not to mention the video is awesomness!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNAdtkSjSps&fmt=18[/ame]


An awesome cover of Black Sabbath's Supernaut.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjho-zVgDXo&fmt=18[/ame]


Something a little more relaxing..
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8Lfqxtc190&fmt=18[/ame]


And something a little abstract from my usual musical taste. But its the best I ever heard (and yes, I do own this Andre Reiu DVD and it is simply beautiful)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUqm2whsiVU&fmt=18[/ame]


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey, I'm all for keeping this party going, lol. So here's a few more things, from the more obscure side of my collection.

Ok, here's a couple my kids introduced me to.

By my daughter when she was in college. We played this at a party when we had invited a couple of the non-art-related locals and since it was a small town (5000 people), we got a reputation as crazies, lol. Btw, *NSFW*.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoyUUu1rPhE[/ame]

By my boys who were both brass players (among other things):
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZmgsxDMo0Q&feature=related[/ame]

This one I don't remember which kid, lol, but I love those guys. This track was another big hit at another wild party. We even invented the Camel Walk dance...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdllhlJXXlU[/ame]

This guy used to play mostly around a university town in VA (sorry, can't remember for sure but I think it was James Madison U) and I was introduced to him by a friend who attended that school. Again, NSFW.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdyffrZxGP4[/ame]

The same friend also introduced to this guy, another funny and interesting musician:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjFU98mEem4[/ame]

Enjoy!


----------



## Skyclad (Jul 18, 2010)

A few more from me;


A fun video and an excellent song
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADkQVJz6wuY&fmt=18[/ame]


Pure fun!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNdNdDEdKb0&fmt=18[/ame]


In case any of you are a Danzig/Misfits fan, this is hilarious!!!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHv3qO_Y8kk&fmt=18[/ame]


A tranquil song put together with clips of a visually wonderful movie
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRcXVZFlSWY&fmt=18[/ame]


If you liked Queensryche's version, you should hear this live version of by the original artist.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rV1pwLx5AI[/ame]


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 30, 2010)

OK, so it's Friday night again, I'm still half drunk, and I need some more music, lol.

What have you got?  

What I'm listening to at the moment:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slKNd22GGaQ[/ame]

You have to click the 'Watch on YouTube' link that comes up when you try to play it, but click it - it's worth it, lol.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 30, 2010)

Nobody likes music


----------



## mishele (Jul 30, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF0HhrwIwp0[/ame]


Thats right....it's on FIRE!!!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 30, 2010)

Kings of Leon?

Aren't they the ones who stopped a concert just recently for being **** on by a couple pigeons?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's a woman I love. I have a 45 extended play of her version of "Hey Joe" that I absolutely love but I've never found on the web so...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3coSfks4rQ[/ame]

Hope you like this one.

I watched a doc about her recently that was quite nice. One hell of a woman.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 30, 2010)

Just recently I got in a not-so-good frame of mind.  This one is my go to song of all time to reconnect.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEC5s3nzVzo[/ame]
​Breathe in the good, exhale the bad.  Rinse and repeat.​


----------



## mishele (Jul 30, 2010)

Does this make you feel better Kun????

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8uHVVq10B8Chloe[/ame]


----------



## kundalini (Jul 30, 2010)

mishele said:


> Does this make you feel better Kun????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8uHVVq10B8Chloe


Sorry babe, but I can't see the link. I'm 100% better for the effort anyway. Cheers..........


Oh wait.....

I used to have a horse..... I used to forget my name.


----------



## mishele (Jul 30, 2010)

U can't click on it and hear the song?!!!

hmmmmm

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eLVpwCNu0s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## kundalini (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's a cat you need to check out.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkBTuVnBdRI[/ame]​


----------



## mishele (Jul 30, 2010)

I love him........very cool!!!


----------



## kundalini (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's another Aussie dude that people should get aquainted with.  He's mates with Jimmy Barnes.  Pretty good body of work to boot.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXkAKTK23Hk&feature=PlayList&p=37A549739DFF7F46&playnext=1&index=11[/ame]​


----------



## kundalini (Aug 20, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIwu0dj80-4[/ame]​


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Aug 20, 2010)

"Rory had died some time earlier so I never got to meet him. It was kind  of a sad time because I love the man's music but that is life." 

I remember going to his Irish Tour of 74..... still have the cd... great stuff...


----------



## kundalini (Jan 21, 2011)

Time to kick this thread outta the graveyard....

Now playing


----------



## mishele (Jan 21, 2011)

Are you down w/ the sickness?


----------



## kundalini (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 21, 2011)

mishele said:


> Are you down w/ the sickness?
> 
> YouTube - Disturbed - Down With The Sickness (Video) (Explicit)



A classic!!!

My turn, I'll go classic too!


----------



## mishele (Jan 21, 2011)

:gah:


----------



## mishele (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 21, 2011)

mishele said:


> YouTube - Marilyn Manson - This Is The New ****
> 
> :gah:



Well I didn't want to scare anyone, but if you are going that way let's go with more actual music for our European TPF friends!


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 21, 2011)

While we are there, lets put some real stuff:evil:


----------



## mishele (Jan 21, 2011)

Let's change it up....lol


----------



## kundalini (Jan 21, 2011)

Evanescence.... good track Mish......


----------



## mishele (Jan 21, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Evanescence.... good track Mish......



For you K.........(good ****)


----------



## kundalini (Jan 21, 2011)

Hold your lover close to you because we're gettin' ready to get down wid da blues.....

This session is when the torch was being passed.  Albert was the Master, Stevie Ray was just a kid, but Albert knew, he just knew...... this white kid from Texas had SOUL.


----------



## mishele (Jan 21, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Hold your lover close to you because we're gettin' ready to get down wid da blues.....
> 
> This session is when the torch was being passed.  Albert was the Master, Stevie Ray was just a kid, but Albert knew, he just knew...... this white kid from Texas had SOUL.
> 
> ...



Sexy ****.....=)


----------



## ls6firebird (Jan 21, 2011)

im a little out of place in here haha.

chris ledoux has always been my favorite




 
and this is right up at the top too


----------



## mishele (Jan 21, 2011)

If we are going sexy.....this is the sexiest.....=)


----------



## mishele (Jan 21, 2011)

The version I like.....lol


----------



## kundalini (Jan 21, 2011)

mishele said:


> Sexy ****.....=)


I go way back. Do you remember Mr. Peabody & Sherman?  Nothing to do with the song, but ....................................


[video=youtube;7-m9uG50mSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-m9uG50mSw"]YouTube - You Sexy Thing by Hot Chocolate [Lyrics][/video]​


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## ggfoto (Jan 21, 2011)

i am still working,it's saturday now.....


----------



## kundalini (Jan 21, 2011)

mishele said:


> If we are going sexy.....this is the sexiest.....=)


 Wicked. 

On the same vein.... but without the conclusion unfortunately...






 



​I'm ready to get horizontal and naked.​


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 21, 2011)

We spent a few stoned evenings with the lights out with this one. I remember when WMMS in Cleveland used to play this _every_ Saturday night (Sunday morning) @ 1:30. 

No video, just audio.... But a great massage for the dying brain cells.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 22, 2011)

I haven't heard Funkaledelic in a while.  Thank you for posting.


----------



## mishele (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry if we are going to have something from a Mickey Rourke movie, it has to be from 9 1/2 Weeks!!!
Slave to Love........baby


----------



## mishele (Jan 22, 2011)

Let's get the party started .....tonight.


----------



## j-dogg (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> YouTube - The Cramps - Naked Girl Falling Down The Stairs


lol... Dude in Red latex and stilettos. :meh:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Josh66 (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2011)

or................


----------



## kundalini (Jan 27, 2011)

Although I spell my name slightly different, each time a certain Project Manager that I deal with on a regular basis, always opens the conversation with "Jeremy spoke in class today".


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2011)

LOve that song!!


----------



## mishele (Jan 28, 2011)

OR....


----------



## kundalini (Feb 4, 2011)

My favorite blues program doesn't get smokey until 'round 10:00.  So I'm startin the night with a little Jon Butler.


----------



## mishele (Feb 4, 2011)

Very cool, K!! That's a good way to start the night out!!!


*Damien Rice *


----------



## kundalini (Feb 4, 2011)

Hold on to your nutz... 

This is NOT the official video release.


----------



## mishele (Feb 4, 2011)

LOL This next one...lol You just have to listen to the lyrics!!

*Shake Ya Ass
*





Show me whatcha workin w/!!!!!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 4, 2011)

There's a few words in the American vernacular that I don't care for, but if you gonna, go big or stay on the porch.............

Video link removed​ 

Please.... no offense intended, it's just damn good rock-n-roll. Gotta say, Mothers Finest is the best bar band that I've ever seen.... many, many times.​ 



Some may know this song by MF​


----------



## rabman (Feb 4, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Please.... no offense intended, . .



After these words, someone usually is offended.  :meh:

Here is a young lady I really like.  

[video=youtube;fczPlmz-Vug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fczPlmz-Vug"]YouTube - Regina Spektor - "Us" [OFFICIAL video][/video]


----------



## kundalini (Feb 4, 2011)

rabman said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Please.... no offense intended, . .
> ...


 
Fair enough. Link removed. My apologies.  I'm going back to my Friday night Blues show, WSHA  88.9FM  in Raleigh NC.


----------



## mishele (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## kundalini (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## mishele (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## kundalini (Feb 4, 2011)

Embedding disabled by request

:sad:


----------



## mishele (Feb 4, 2011)

What you talking about Willis?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 4, 2011)

It don't play biatch, dats wot Iz talkin bout. 

Fizit.






In the interim......

 $hit, I could get in trouble for that on too. 

Stickin with music.............


----------



## mishele (Feb 4, 2011)

More cowbell!!!!!






Night babe!!!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 4, 2011)

? cowbells... I don't think so

3000 guitars 
They seem to cry
my ears will melt
then my eyes


----------



## Yemme (Feb 6, 2011)

This is so fitting for a pay day :greenpbl:


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 6, 2011)

mishele said:


> Very cool, K!! That's a good way to start the night out!!!
> 
> 
> *Damien Rice *
> ...



Love this song, and love Damien Rice. Mmm, dirty Irish boy.  LOL


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## flatflip (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2012)

I started off the night kinda esoterical (to releave my head from such a phuqueing hard week of work) with Return To Forever's Romantic Warrior album.  But the 1.75 is chilled.  While waiting for the General T'so chicken to arrive, I went straight to hell with the Band of Gypsys.  It's gonna be one of those nights where I've been road hard and hung up wet.

Here's a little taste


----------



## Overread (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2012)

Me likes Overread.  Has a similar vibe as Joe Satriani and Eric Johnson.


----------



## mishele (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2012)

Okay Mish....  my shot


----------



## digital flower (Feb 24, 2012)

US breakout performance


----------



## mishele (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## digital flower (Feb 24, 2012)

I am a total Taimaniac


----------



## mishele (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## kundalini (Jun 22, 2012)

This thread needs a kick in the backside.  Tonight there's no woman and a fresh bottle of tequila.  Watch out TPF!

Here's a chick that's been feeding my soul lately.  Not only is she hot, but she (and the band) haz skillz 2.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 22, 2012)

kundalini said:


> This thread needs a kick in the backside.


Damn right, and that video was just the ticket.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 22, 2012)

Cover of French band, by a German band, in Spanish.  :lmao:
(Original was in Spanish too though, so the lyrics are the same.)


----------

